# Maltese not poodle



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi

I don't know if anyone else has this problem but people are always confusing LaCie as a poodle not maltese.
I would love for her to wear a sign stating I am Maltese not poodle.

Rin:angry:


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

When I adopted Lucy from the county shelter, they had her labeled as a poodle. She may have poodle in her, but she's obviously mostly Maltese. I've seen dogs there that they call Maltese, that are obviously more poodle. I like to call them all "cute-fluffy-white-dogs." 
But, I think the thing is that more people are familiar with the poodle breed than they are with Maltese. Poodle is just the most well-known "cute-fluffy-white-dog." That's why some people assume you have a poodle.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Hmmm... I've honestly never gotten that comment about poodle. I do get asked a lot about what breed my two are and one guy asked if they were shih tzu?! I think some people just say things without much dog knowledge in general. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Hmmm... I've honestly never gotten that comment about poodle. I do get asked a lot about what breed my two are and one guy asked if they were shih tzu?! I think some people just say things without much dog knowledge in general.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I've gotten the shih tzu too. Shih tzu, maltipoo and yes, even poodles. Someone even asked me once if they were Lhasas. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Recently on an outing I had a lady walk up to Izzy saying how she loved shih Tzu and she had owned 3 in her previous years. I didn't correct her, just smiled and walked on. As with our show cars, people always get the brand wrong, sometimes it's better to just not say anything.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

This is interesting...none of my 3 has ever been mistaken for a poodle...to the OP, does your baby have curly hair?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

i haven't gotten that but they do ask what kind. Zach they always think he is a labadoodle instead of a wheaten


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I've heard shih Tzu too Sometimes I tell people he's a maltese, or if Jodi isn't with me I might say I have a little white dog. Depends on if they seem like they are interested in dogs or not.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

In my area you just don't see a lot of well bred Maltese. Well in my area there were only 2. But a customer of mine just got one from Callie's breeder so now there are 3. lol So I typically get people asking if they are Tzu's or even the ever elusive white Yorkie. They are just as elusive as the black Maltese. :smtease:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just looked at a pic of your darling LaCie. She is definitely NOT poodle. Some people just don't know different breeds.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Just looked at a pic of your darling LaCie. She is definitely NOT poodle. Some people just don't know different breeds.


I agree. It's not like these malts look like poodles, it's just that people don't know and start throwing various small dog breed names out there. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I like when people ask me what kind they are and I can answer: They are kind of crazy ones and have to say Maltese right away before the awkward moment prolongs itself. But yeah, people just say random stuff... your dog does not look like a poodle.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

You'd be surprised how many shelters call any white dog a poodle... Mine have been called Shih tsu, Yorkie or "White scotty" before...I guess poodles are recognizable enough with their curly hair...
White Scotty and black Maltese... very rare breeds... so rare they're mythical...


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

There aren't many malts in my area either. Actually I don't know of any. I did get asked once at the vet how I straightened my poodles hair out.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I get shih tsu....and then I get paranoid!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Believe it not, I've been asked at least 3 times by different people if Emma was Bailey's baby :huh:

People have guessed Shih Tzu or Yorkie for Emma before  The worst is when they ask if she's a teacup :smilie_tischkante: Usually people ask if Bailey's a Maltipoo (really? you know what a Maltipoo is but not a Maltese?) or Cockapoo - to that my answer is, "No, he's a poodle mix but he was a rescue so we're not sure what else he's mixed with. Bichon maybe." No way I'm going to call him a Bichonpoo and perpetuate the designer dog craze :w00t:


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> You'd be surprised how many shelters call any white dog a poodle... Mine have been called Shih tsu, Yorkie or "White scotty" before...I guess poodles are recognizable enough with their curly hair...
> White Scotty and black Maltese... very rare breeds... so rare they're mythical...


 :HistericalSmiley:And they have that one horn on their head. And fly.


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

I did not know there was black maltese?

Maybe cause I keep her hair short on the body it does look curly a little.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Rin said:


> I did not know there was black maltese?
> 
> Maybe cause I keep her hair short on the body it does look curly a little.


Oh Corrine, we were making a joke. There is no such thing as a black Maltese. Sometimes we get someone on here who is looking at getting a 'rare black Maltese'. And then we have to tell them there really isn't such a thing and that the person listing the puppy is most likely selling a Maltese mix of some kind.

And even though the breed standard description says the coat should be:

_*"Coat and Color - *The coat is single, that is, without undercoat. It hangs long, flat, and silky over the sides of the body almost, if not quite, to the ground. The long head-hair may be tied up in a topknot or it may be left hanging. Any suggestion of kinkiness, curliness, or woolly texture is objectionable. Color, pure white. Light tan or lemon on the ears is permissible, but not desirable."_ 

I know a lot of Maltese who tend to have some wave to it when cut short.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I have one poodle and one maltese.
The only time the maltese was mistaken for a poodle was when he had a very poodle looking hair cut (his face did look poodle-ish that once).
People often ask if my poodle is a labradoodle (no, she is a well bred pure poodle).

LOL.

Anyway......sometimes I have told shady looking people that ask that my maltese is a mutt (don't want someone to rob me of a purebred they could resell.....)


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I was just asked yesterday by the vet if Maddie was a Malti-poo :smilie_tischkante:. I was annoyed that our vet thought that.


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

My pseudo sister in law asks me EVERYTIME if Simba is a Maltipoo. One time I got irritated and told the BF why she asks me all the time when I specifically told her not 2 days ago he is not. I even joke all the time that he is Maltese just like they are (since they are from Malta and both parents full Maltese). Then my BF said, she knows she just wants to say "poo". 😳 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> Believe it not, I've been asked at least 3 times by different people if Emma was Bailey's baby :huh:
> 
> People have guessed Shih Tzu or Yorkie for Emma before  The worst is when they ask if she's a teacup :smilie_tischkante: Usually people ask if Bailey's a Maltipoo (really? you know what a Maltipoo is but not a Maltese?) or Cockapoo - to that my answer is, "No, he's a poodle mix but he was a rescue so we're not sure what else he's mixed with. Bichon maybe." No way I'm going to call him a Bichonpoo and perpetuate the designer dog craze :w00t:


Nida-----:HistericalSmiley: that made me laugh.. hey Emma, "who's your daddy".....

With mine we get "what is their breed?" a lot. Aren't Maltese still considered a rare breed?? but maybe not now with all the BYB's pumping out huge liters daily for $$ :angry:

OP-yours does not look poodle. :innocent: Just that most people don't know what a Maltese is.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

QUOTE=SammieMom;2932441]Nida-----:HistericalSmiley: that made me laugh.. hey Emma, "who's your daddy".....

With mine we get "what is their breed?" a lot. Aren't Maltese still considered a rare breed?? but maybe not now with all the BYB's pumping out huge liters daily for $$ :angry:

OP-yours does not look poodle. :innocent: Just that most people don't know what a Maltese is.[/QUOTE]

hahahaha Kandis...I know, right??? I have no clue how people would get the idea that Emma would be Bailey's puppy!! 

:blink::w00t::wacko1::smrofl::smstarz::new_shocked::duh oh::OMG!:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

LoL! Reminds me of the time when Aastha and I were flying back from Nationals. A lady stops and asks if Gustave was Obi's mom!?!?!? Not sure where people come up with this stuff!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> LoL! Reminds me of the time when Aastha and I were flying back from Nationals. A lady stops and asks if Gustave was Obi's mom!?!?!? Not sure where people come up with this stuff!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:that's funny! I do think people just say stuff sometimes just to say something without thinking it through. I've never had anyone ask if Bella is a poodle but sometimes someone will ask what breed she is.


----------



## Artbythecreek (Apr 16, 2013)

We re-watched "Irma La Douce" recently, and in that movie, there was a big role for a little white dog, whom I'm sure was a (poorly groomed) Maltese; and everyone referred to the dog as a poodle. I love everything Shirley McLaine has been in, but they needed better info on their dogs.


----------



## TobyC's Mom (Sep 26, 2013)

I know what you all mean. Most of the time we get asked if he is poodle to...and I can't understand how they think that! But then I do tell them what Toby is ...and most reply...ah.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I get loads of comments on the girls, mainly how cute they are  some ask what breed, but a lot know they are Maltese. We are considered the little white dog in handbag capital here though  even quite a few around kept in full glorious coat.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> LoL! Reminds me of the time when Aastha and I were flying back from Nationals. A lady stops and asks if Gustave was Obi's mom!?!?!? Not sure where people come up with this stuff!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hahaha. Well, he was in a 'ponytail', so he must be the mom of course. 

"Do I look like a mom?"


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I usually just get what breed is "she" to which I respond "he's" a Maltese. The follow up usually goes something like this, well "she" is a pretty "girl", what's "her" name. Ben, he's a "boy". Oh, how long does it take to brush "her"?
For some reason, people can not form the word "he" when they see a dog with a topknot.


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

Ok, so mine IS a poodle...a very well bred one...and is just an honorary maltese  What amazes me is the people who say they don't like poodles because of their short hair on their face and feet....I have said, we do that on purpose, it is a haircut! They are amazed! They really and truly think the hair just grows like that. Wow, clean feet face and tail automatically would be nice, hahaha, I have to do it every other week!


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

TLR said:


> I usually just get what breed is "she" to which I respond "he's" a Maltese. The follow up usually goes something like this, well "she" is a pretty "girl", what's "her" name. Ben, he's a "boy". Oh, how long does it take to brush "her"?
> For some reason, people can not form the word "he" when they see a dog with a topknot.


I have the opposite situation - because Cashmere doesn't have a topknot and her name is boyish in the ear of polish people, they assume she's a boy.
But I've never was asked if she is the poodle - she has straight coat so it would be hard to mistake her for one.
And tbh... Two times _I_ asked someone if their dog is the Maltese and got it wrong - one time it was Bichon Frise and second it was Bolognese. As the excuse I can only say that they were both in short coat and those breeds are more rare in Poland than Maltese. Also, I have seen Malts in all kind of coat, some very curly, and in all kinds of shapes and sizes. So when a dog isn't "perfect example of the breed" it is sometimes hard to guess it. I wouldn't mind if someone mistook Cashmere, not so long ago I didn't even know there's such a breed as Maltese.


----------

